# Tram Assist for G0755



## Cobra (Mar 31, 2014)

Tramming the head has been a pain since I got the machine because there is no easy way to move the let a little and keep it there while I tighten the bolts.
I installed two little helpers this afternoon that have made it much easier.
I now have two small brackets on each side of the head that allow the head to be jacked left or right as needed.
Jim


----------



## starion007 (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a good idea, you just swing one or both out of the way when rotating the head? The ones on the front are just pushing against the head.

How do you like that machine, I was looking at it on the Grizzly site last night. Looks like a good overall machine for the money.

Mark


----------



## Cobra (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes, they both pivot on the rear bolt and use the front to jack the head one way or the other. I loosen them and just let them hang down when not actually adjusting the head. 
The machine has been great. I have also installed x and y DRO to it. 
Jim


----------



## jaycan (Apr 4, 2014)

Cobra said:


> Yes, they both pivot on the rear bolt and use the front to jack the head one way or the other. I loosen them and just let them hang down when not actually adjusting the head.
> The machine has been great. I have also installed x and y DRO to it.
> Jim



Great idea. I just received my 755 and was wondering how to speed this process up. Trying to get the bolts just snug enough to hold and tapping the head with a hammer is not the most sffective method plus it can be hard on the paint!

Jim


----------



## Cobra (Apr 4, 2014)

jaycan said:


> Great idea. I just received my 755 and was wondering how to speed this process up. Trying to get the bolts just snug enough to hold and tapping the head with a hammer is not the most sffective method plus it can be hard on the paint!
> 
> Jim



The incentive was not so much the damage to the paint as it was damage to the stock of beer caused by trying to assuage  the frustration of trying to move it "just a little bit"
Jim


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2014)

Guys,

A long time ago, I made a removable tramming aid that looked basically like this.  The long legs clamp to the column and the upper arms had push-pull bolts to nudge the head.   Anyhow, I made it, used it once, forgot where I put it -and don't really have a hard time tramming without it...

Anyhow, here's a very rough sketch of what it looked like.




Ray


----------

